# PAtch Fehlerhaft



## muffel28 (30. Mai 2012)

Hi Leute. 


Habe soeben Diablo startetn wollen. Nachdem der Patchdownload starten sollte, kommt nur die Fehlermeldung das die folgende Datei corrupt sei und ich die neu laden soll.

d3-0-9749-Win-final.MPQ



EDIT:


OK für alle. Die Datei löschen und neu starten. Müsste gehen. Sorry für den Thread, aber vl brauchts wer.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Mai 2012)

Hatte das mehrfach während dem Download. Löschen war bei mir nicht nötig, einfach so den Client wieder starten reichte völlig... Aber ok, dann bin ich ja nich der einzige...


----------

